# Androo's Image Club



## Androo (May 8, 2003)

Hello! It's time for me to open a thread here for me (and possibly you people) to show Computer art that YOU MADE on your mac (or maybe PC... but most of you do most things on mac.....). Every few days, i will post a new design. You can rate it (1-10, decimals included).... You can say you like it, or say you dont (and say why plz!), maybe some suggestions to make it better (what it lacks, and what shouldn't be in there), or you can view it in silence. Of course, all you macosx users can post your own artwork (either from another site, or upload em here, but make sure they follow the size limit), and we can all comment too.

To start it off, here is my most recent design, "Broken Soul"(34 KB). I made 2 others that also looked cool, but here it is, my favorite:
Image01


----------



## Dusky (May 8, 2003)

I dig it, but I know nothing about images.  Would be a great logo for a blog, I'd say...


----------



## symphonix (May 8, 2003)

Good stuff, Androo!  

This is a title graphic I put together for a friends web-site last month...

I would like to post my comic but it _still_ isn't finished even after 6 months. But trust me, when I eventually get it online, you guys will be the first to know.


----------



## Ugg (May 8, 2003)

Androo, Cool!!!  I agree with Dusky, it would be great for a blog.  

Great iMac flat panel symphonix!


----------



## Darkshadow (May 9, 2003)

Hmm...computer art...does that include rendered scenes?  Sounds like it to me, so I'll post one 

(It's 1280 x 1024 - just warning you guys )

Pipe Dream


----------



## hulkaros (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *Hello! It's time for me to open a thread here for me (and possibly you people) to show Computer art that YOU MADE on your mac (or maybe PC... but most of you do most things on mac.....). Every few days, i will post a new design. You can rate it (1-10, decimals included).... You can say you like it, or say you dont (and say why plz!), maybe some suggestions to make it better (what it lacks, and what shouldn't be in there), or you can view it in silence. Of course, all you macosx users can post your own artwork (either from another site, or upload em here, but make sure they follow the size limit), and we can all comment too.
> 
> To start it off, here is my most recent design, "Broken Soul"(34 KB). I made 2 others that also looked cool, but here it is, my favorite:
> Image01 *



Nice one!

Go Androo! Go Androo! GO!


----------



## symphonix (May 9, 2003)

Whoa, 4.8mb! Could you perhaps run it through ImageReady or GraphicConvertor to crush it down to a smaller file? Even on broadband thats a helluva lot for one image.
I'll take a look when you do...


----------



## Androo (May 9, 2003)

Hulkaros.... thanks! If anyone ever needs a quick little logo for their site, just ask!
about Darkshadow's artwork being to big, i'll fix that up.....i'll make it smaller in one sec... 70 KB
Here it is, "Pipe Dream" by DARKSHADOW:


----------



## Androo (May 9, 2003)

Hmmmm i have 2 more....
One is a funny one, the other is another "Broken Soul" i made, which expresses another feeling....
Broken Soul 02:
 HERE! 
Ummmm and here is...  THE SANDWICH!


----------



## hulkaros (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *Ummmm and here is...  THE SANDWICH!  *



   

I can't stop laughing!

lol

lol

lol

lol


----------



## Androo (May 9, 2003)

hahahahaha
i kno... it came to me one day when i wanted to make fun of something that people are afraid of... should i do SARS? no. Should i do Windows? maybe later. THE RING!? YES! PERFECT! my friend put it on his brother's TV, and when he woke up, he FREAKED. hahahahaha, i inspire many.
I'll submit a bunch more art tomorro! I got 80 more megs from April and May... i shall pic the ones i like most.... Some are just little fun things.


----------



## symphonix (May 10, 2003)

He he he ... Androo's one's are getting a little weirder.  I like the broken soul ones, but whatever centre of my brain is responsible for criticising artwork took one look at "The Sandwich" and collapsed sobbing into the corner. 

Hey, Androo, are you using PhotoShop? If you are, try applying very different filters heavily to only one colour channel at a time. The results can be pretty awesome.

Now, here, just finished last night is my promo frame for my eventually upcoming webcomic. It took under just half an hour to do, including scanning and so on, and gives an idea of the method I'll be using for the comic. (68kb 1024x768)


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2003)

Not bad, symphonix. It's a little strange, but sortta cool too.
I would submit something, but I am too busy programing PHP


----------



## Androo (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *
> 
> Hey, Androo, are you using PhotoShop? If you are, try applying very different filters heavily to only one colour channel at a time. The results can be pretty awesome.
> *



ummmm... that's odd, my dad just showed me that last nite.... ARE YOU MY DAD?
That's neat symphonix! it's colorful and things...... and things!


----------



## Androo (May 10, 2003)

The Face of Stuff...


----------



## symphonix (May 10, 2003)

Androo, I'm starting to worry about you, after that image.

And no, I'm not your Dad.

But the colour channel trick is a favourite of mine. Another trick you might like is to Render up some clouds using two complementary colours, then Image->Effects->Posterize them. Use about 2 to 4 levels of posterisation. Then, put a strong radial blur on it.


----------



## Androo (May 11, 2003)

If you're not my dad then who is? o my dad ..... hahaha
o ya i made that as a little joke..... i started making something, and it looked like eyes and eyebrows... then i fixed it a little, and wanted to spice it up a bit, so i drew a red line. I thought it looked like blood, so i made it "bleed". I still laugh at it... the dumbest thing ever!
I'll submit more art later today!


----------



## Scott_Bernard (May 11, 2003)

Hey Androo... this thread is a great idea!!!
here is my image


----------



## Androo (May 11, 2003)

Neat! I love images that look like blue prints, but have an image behind it..... i give it an A+!
Here's my first attempt at the new Panther Aqua look:


----------



## symphonix (May 11, 2003)

Very stylish, Scott!


----------



## Scott_Bernard (May 12, 2003)

Thanks... but, what means stylish, is good or bad  
my english is limited


----------



## Scott_Bernard (May 13, 2003)

let's get grunge Androo 

this is a flyer for a friend's birthday... I hope you like it...


----------



## ksv (May 14, 2003)

My dog, Gai. Charcoal on A4 laser copier paper


----------



## Androo (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scott_Bernard _
> *let's get grunge Androo
> *



ok, here it is:
http://www.deviantart.com/view/1906220


----------



## Arden (May 14, 2003)

*styl·ish*:	_adjective_
having style; specifically : conforming to current fashion

I like a lot of what's been done!  Especially the Tango.

Here's a conceptual CD cover I made for when I finally get a good band gig going and cut an album.  It's smaller than the original, low quality, and has a watermark because it may eventually become Intellectual Property (and it has my full name, revealed for the first time ever on Macosx.com!).


----------



## Arden (May 14, 2003)

LOL, whoops!  Forgot to attach the pic!


----------



## Androo (May 14, 2003)

heheehehehe coool! I love the grass... its all 3D and stuffff...
how do you like mine? Kind of weird eh?
Lets see some more! I will upload another in a minute...


----------



## Androo (May 14, 2003)

here's one.... it's an abstract image..... it looks delicious, but not big enough for a dekstop... ah well, it would make a good dekstop, dont you think?


----------



## Scott_Bernard (May 15, 2003)

do you want to play photoshop tennis?


----------



## Arden (May 15, 2003)

Androo: that abstract seems a little lacking... I think it needs more details.

Thanks for the comments, though!  I will post more when I have a chance (which will not be until Sunday!).  Maybe I'll do some of the things I made for the (now defunct) web site You Can't Do That On Star Trek.


----------



## Ricky (May 15, 2003)

Seeing some of Scott's stuff makes me want to sit down at my Mac and create something cool.    He really has a talent and eye for design.

Androo... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... hang in there.


----------



## Scott_Bernard (May 15, 2003)

muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Androo (May 16, 2003)

my newest... grungy i  guess.......... i added a couple  of textures.... also i added blue and purple to various spots in the pic.
Here it is:


----------



## dlloyd (May 16, 2003)

Nice, androo!
I like it!


----------



## Androo (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *Androo... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... hang in there.   *


And what the F*ck is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Arden (May 16, 2003)

It means Scott is better than you right now at certain aspects of Photoshop, but one day you will be just as good (I think).

One of my YCDTOST pics, one that garnered much attention and acclaim:


----------



## Ricky (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *And what the F*ck is that supposed to mean?*


The same thing that this means.  


> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *whatever centre of my brain is responsible for criticising artwork took one look at "The Sandwich" and collapsed sobbing into the corner. *


Anyway, my contribution.  I was messing with textures in my 3D program and came up with an Aqua look, sans the highlighting in the back.
http://www.anim8.biz/aqua.jpg


----------



## dlloyd (May 16, 2003)

Nice, Ricky!


----------



## Darkshadow (May 16, 2003)

Dang, what kind of light source is that?  4000 watt bulb? 

Ok ok, so I should have warned people my pic was a big file as well...I've seen lots of people hit it and stop loading it. Heh

Soo...here's my next sumission.  And I saved it as a jpeg this time - smaller file size.

1280x1024 still...171K Night at the Improv

And my original post, resaved as a jpeg. 
(If any mods are looking through this, can you fix my original post to point to the same link below?  I can't edit that post anymore.)

1280x1024 212K.... Pipe Dream

And Androo...please don't go and resize anyone's pics like that.  It was way too small to see the detail in it.


----------



## Androo (May 16, 2003)

Ricky... and symphonix.... hopefully you are both staring here with shame and pitty. Why shame.... i dunno. Why pitty.... that i dunno also. The Sandwhich was a parody of The Ring, unless you two never go ou tto the mall to see posters on the wall where the cinemas are..... unless you just stare at your computer all day long, surfing the internet, hoping for some valid piece of information to be brought up.... news from apple.... a new thread in a forum.
I made that for a friend anyway..... we were playing a prank on his brother.... hahahaha he got scared.


----------



## Ricky (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *The Sandwhich was a parody of The Ring, unless you two never go ou tto the mall to see posters on the wall where the cinemas are.....*


*Sandwich.
All I see is a radial gradient and radial blur with some text, and some weird thing where part of the gradient was moved with the rectangular marquee.    Am I incorrect?  I could do that in two minutes tops.


----------



## Androo (May 16, 2003)

ok... i kind of explained why i made it... it wasnt for a website...  it wasnt an amazing piece of artwork.. it was a practical joke for someone's brother..... i said that didnt i? i suppose i am the only one with a pair of eyes then? yeah i suppose so... i made it in two minutes tops.... do you have eyes Ricky? do you? they are located under your EYEBROWS!


----------



## Androo (May 16, 2003)

ANYWAY, change the subject completely, all gone, fighting isnt good, sry. OK.
My next thingy is my band logo... TrueForm. I made it cloudy and interesting....
here it is:


----------



## Androo (May 16, 2003)

That logo will be on the cover of our "album". Now, the next thing is the splash page for my band:


----------



## Trip (May 17, 2003)

Can't show off my real works (wait for the new website) so I'll just give you all some samples.

Self Portrait:


----------



## Trip (May 17, 2003)

RedFox color test:


----------



## Trip (May 17, 2003)

This one is pretty old (about a year) but a lot of people havn't seen it. I decided to post it after viewing Darkshadows lego man. 

Lego's preview:

http://www.TannerSite.com/Gallery/lego.jpg


----------



## Darkshadow (May 17, 2003)

Heh, glad to be helpful.   Legos make interesting subjects.

Your self portrait is awesome, BTW.


----------



## Trip (May 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *Your self portrait is awesome, BTW. *



Thank you kind sir.


----------



## Scott_Bernard (May 17, 2003)

Here is a experiment with 3d... trying to achieve a technical look


----------



## symphonix (May 18, 2003)

Looks good, Scott, though a bit chaotic.

Here is my first attempt at drawing an Anime/Manga style mecha. I have rendered and shaded the pencil drawing in PhotoShop using an iBook 500 and a small Wacom tablet. The background is soft pastel.


----------



## Scott_Bernard (May 19, 2003)

symphonix: WOW!!! that's look great!!!
I'like Anime's mecha, specially Robotech's mechas

see www.robotech.com


----------



## Darkshadow (May 19, 2003)

I second that, *VERY* nice!

All done with the tablet?  Just curious.


----------



## symphonix (May 19, 2003)

The shading is done with a tablet, though the original outline was pencil on paper, and the backdrop is a seperately drawn page in soft pastel. I have a friend who is really into the Robotech stuff, and I asked for his advice on what it should look like.

The whole process took around six hours to complete, from blank paper to finished image.

And here, for you guys, is the first episode of my webcomic, _KimiCorp_. I am in the process of designing the site for it now, so you will be among the first people to see it. I am sort of learning as I go along, and this first episode has been drawn on a dozen sheets of paper using all different methods of inking and colouring, in an attempt to try and work out what works well, so it's a bit inconsistent. I hope to be able to produce each episode in under 6 hours, so I can actually fit it into my life.


----------



## Arden (May 19, 2003)

I don't get it.


----------



## Arden (May 19, 2003)

I also don't get "The Sandwich."  I haven't seen The Ring, so I'm probably missing something important in getting the punchline, but what's the joke?  How do a few misaligned filters in Photoshop parody a feature film?  I'm probably never going to see The Ring, and if I ever do, I won't care if it's ruined for me already or whatever, so would you mind explaining?


----------



## Darkshadow (May 19, 2003)

It's a parody of the ring that is seen in the video that kills people on The Ring.  It's not a very good mock up, as it's sort of broken-looking, but is ok.  It is actually a bit funny...if you saw the movie, you'd see the humor in it.

People would see this image of a ring (on a TV ) before they died (not all they saw, but that's part of it).  That link goes to the official movie site.  First thing you'll see is a graphic of the ring....also says The Ring in it, but the text doesn't show up when you're watching the movie, of course.

Compare the two images...and remember that Androo _did_ make it as a joke.  It probably would scare someone that had seen the movie and then woke up to see that on their TV. 

Personally, I didn't think the movie was scary, but most of my friends did.  But I'm someone who found The Exorcist hilarious and The Texas Chainsaw Massacre boring...so don't listen to me when I say something's not scary. 

Heh, in fact, I've only seen *one* movie that ever scared me.  Y'all will laugh at this one.  I know, 'cause I do.   I'm sure it wouldn't scare me _now_, but it did then.  It was one of the Superman movies - the one where Superman turns evil (I forget which one it is now...).  _That_ scared me.  Just keep in mind that I was around 6 years old when we (my family) went to see it.   Had nightmares after I saw it - I mean, if the good guy can turn evil, what hope is there for things?


----------



## symphonix (May 19, 2003)

He he he ... I went to see "Neverending Story" when I was about five and was so terrified of the flying dog thing that I hid under the seat. That's kind of odd, because the dog is one of the good guys, but try telling that to a five-year-old with the attention span of a gnat.

And anyway, the comic doesn't have a "punchline" as such ... it is an ongoing episodic story. The last frame is there to lead into the story of the villain of the series. So if you don't get it, that's because there is no "it" to get.


----------



## Arden (May 19, 2003)

DS:  Thank you, that was very enlightening.  I get the humor now; you see the ring, you eat the sandwich: either way you die.  I think the broken part of Androo's image makes it looks more like a sandwich... either way, nice parody.

Here's my next YCDTOST image (yes, I know it's pretty easy to do in Photoshop, but that's not the point... the point is the humor of it):


----------



## Darkshadow (May 20, 2003)

Somehow, that picture doesn't suprise me in the least.


----------



## Scott_Bernard (May 21, 2003)

here is my MACOSX.COM banner...
Aqua styled


----------



## Arden (May 21, 2003)

Ooo, I like that!  I really do!

If you have the time & patience, you should make pics of all the components of this site and make a complete theme, then submit it to Scott (W.) for possibly becoming an actual, selectable theme.  I know I'd use it.


----------



## Androo (May 23, 2003)

looks... umm... "sexy"....
very aquafied! I think that's the direction that they wanted the theme to be in, but i think scott said he didnt want to totally copy the aqua look.


----------



## Androo (May 23, 2003)

o ya the reason why the ring thing was broken looking was cuz i was copying the poster outside theaters, not the actual ring itself....
Here's my newest:


----------



## Androo (May 23, 2003)

Here's another that looks very odd indeed.....


----------



## dlloyd (May 23, 2003)

Scott: nice!
Androo: what on earth???


----------



## Androo (May 23, 2003)

so you all want to see a bunch of pretty butterflies floating around, flapping its pretty colorful wings?!
OKAY! no more of that type of art from me then!


----------



## Scott_Bernard (May 24, 2003)




----------



## Trip (May 24, 2003)

I suggest going here on a daily basis and reading all of their articles. A lot of people these days just don't understand what exactly "design" is.

*http://www.DesignIsKinky.com*


----------



## Androo (May 24, 2003)

hahaha awesome! i looked at some of the art, its pretty cool.


----------



## Ricky (May 25, 2003)

http://www.anim8.biz/renders/birth.jpg
Particle effects are fun.


----------



## Scott_Bernard (May 25, 2003)

WOW!!! Ricky how did you that... I'm not good in 3d... tell us your techniques!!!


----------



## Androo (May 25, 2003)

hahahahaha that's awesome! Those cubes look so much similar to .... cubes ......... so you made those coolcubes, put on a radial blur if i am correct, and made the text (and blurred it too). Know what? this makes me hungry.... im going to eat something.
Oh ya here's my new desktop image which i made..... if anyone wants the 1024x768 version (or the 1280x864 or whatever version) just aaask!
Here it is:


----------



## Ricky (May 25, 2003)

No, the "radial blur" was in the 3D program.    You can't get the rotation blur effect from Photoshop unless you spend a long time on it.  And I did put a motion blur on the text.


----------



## Scott_Bernard (May 25, 2003)

Ricky, what 3D software have you used?...


----------



## Darkshadow (May 25, 2003)

Here's an example of radial blur 

Spinning Vortex

Androo, what the heck is that last one?  It looks like a blurred finger....


----------



## Androo (May 25, 2003)

hehehehehehe its my messed up lava lamp......... it's just one giant oval inside.. so i took a pic, blurred it up, and i use it as my desktop.
There are 2 radial blurs... spin and zoom.


----------



## Arden (May 26, 2003)

Androo's "Stuff 3" and "Stuff 4" are both of a flower that he whacked out with effects.

If you want to see butterflies, check out my Void cover image.  In the colorful vortex in the center, you should notice a certain insect species being blown away...

Androo: Don't stop making the kind of art you like to make just because some people don't understand it.  Art isn't always to be understood, but it's usually to be admired.


----------



## symphonix (May 26, 2003)

Here is another Manga-esque image that I drew up last night. Its not as finished as I would like (notice I haven't coloured the eyes correctly yet) but I think it looks nice. ::angel:: 

FILE: Jpeg 1024x768 85kb
METHOD: Pencil outline, scanned,
re-traced and coloured using Wacom tablet in PhotoShop.


----------



## Darkshadow (May 26, 2003)

Interesting mix of 2D & 3D.

Hmm, I wouldn't have guessed that was a lava lamp, Androo.  You have some interesting subject matter!


----------



## Arden (May 26, 2003)

In what way are you going to color the eyes?


----------



## Androo (May 26, 2003)

lol pretty cool


----------



## Androo (May 26, 2003)

ye ai forgot that it was a lava lamp.... then i looked up at my lava lamp and something in my huge filled to the brim with brain head (my head isnt that big though lol) and i noticed it was it... then i used it as my desktop background!
oh ya, this is the only thread i have time to post in now..... if you wanna see me post, just look in here. I said that i'd leave, but i still wanna post art in here.


----------



## symphonix (May 27, 2003)

>> Inwhat way are you going to colour the eyes?

I have no clue. Honestly. I'm looking at a few manga comics to try and work out what the common practice is, but I really don't know.

And it is good to know that Androo is still with us here in the image club.


----------



## Androo (May 27, 2003)

hmm its been quite a few pages since an art piece has been attached......
I'll find one....hld on....
here... i call this one Flame:


----------



## Androo (May 27, 2003)

The next one is called Desert Flare:


----------



## Arden (May 27, 2003)

Why's it called flame? 

Seriously though, did you use the airbrush to do those pics?


----------



## Androo (May 28, 2003)

naaah i like photography a lot.....
i like it when simple photos are blurred, it gives more... umm .. meaning, and a delicious effect


----------



## Arden (May 28, 2003)

Wow, those are photographs?  They look so, so... um, synthetically created.


----------



## Androo (May 28, 2003)

So then i did it properly 
i like these photos like that are just for fun to have a slight fakeness or blurr to them.


----------



## Ricky (May 28, 2003)

Something I made and rendered today...
http://www.anim8.biz/renders/kirbyairride.jpg


----------



## Scott_Bernard (May 29, 2003)

cool


----------



## Androo (May 29, 2003)

lol
pretty


----------



## Arden (May 29, 2003)

Ooo, neon colors!


----------



## Androo (May 30, 2003)

i have decided to discombobulate you once more.
This may leave your mind oozled and stressed, so make sure you are over the age of 10 before you see this. It is based on a dream my brother had, he walked into a room with a creepy pale women. The room was dark and stained with blood. She put her hand on his shoulder, and the whole room lit up; in the center of the now white room was a creepy looking fountain. She took her hand away, and whispered in his ear. It was like a thousand voices penetrating his skull, echoeing in his head. "Did you see the fountain?"
and she disappeared....
He woke up, completely freaked out.
This was of course the night that he saw the movie "The Ring".


----------



## Androo (May 30, 2003)

OOPS! here it is:


----------



## Arden (May 30, 2003)

How old is your brother?


----------



## Androo (May 30, 2003)

18....  he's pretty damn smart. he was an honour student at high school!


----------



## Androo (Jun 1, 2003)

ahhhhhhhhh come on more art!
this page is making its way to the middle of the forum thingy page thing thingy thing!


----------



## mr. k (Jun 1, 2003)

people should post their pictures in the photo gallery!  if i was a mod i would *force* you too!  do it! gallery!

http://www.macosx.com/gallery/


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 2, 2003)

Don't wanna use the gallery 

As you command, Androo. 

I was going for a more realistic picture here, but the only thing that looks realistic is the sky.  Ah well, s'ok, realism isn't quite my thing anyway. 

1280 x 1024, 165 K
Mountain Lake


----------



## Arden (Jun 2, 2003)

18 and he got freaked out from that?  I'm 18 and I wouldn't get freaked out from a dream like that.  What a pus--I mean, wussy. 

I'd post more stuff if I were at my computer, and if I had something to put up.  In the meanwhile, check out my Renderosity gallery at http://www.renderosity.com/gallery.ez?ByArtist=Y&Artist=Arden_Shik.


----------



## Trip (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr. K _
> *people should post their pictures in the photo gallery!  if i was a mod i would *force* you too!  do it! gallery!
> 
> http://www.macosx.com/gallery/ *



It's more organized in a thread.


----------



## Androo (Jun 2, 2003)

those are all cool....
ummm i have a few....


----------



## Androo (Jun 2, 2003)

here it is:


----------



## Androo (Jun 3, 2003)

hey, if you have any digital photos (or regular ones), submit em! This is IMAGE club...... image is something that you can see that's not the actual thing....... like if you take a picture, or if you make a person... its an image of that thing.
I have a few digital photos but dont have the time to make em smaller and upload ... i gotta goooooooo!!!! cya.


----------



## Androo (Jul 12, 2003)

Hey everyone!
here's my newest few:
http://penguinn.com/androo/art3.jpg
http://penguinn.com/androo/memory.jpg


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Jul 13, 2003)

Cool!!!
I like memory, 
Now you should experiment with text, or some vector stuff, that gives some complexity and deep... what do you think?


----------



## Androo (Jul 13, 2003)

hehe, sounds good
yea memory took me a long time to make. I took pictures of a house, I went  to the skydome (the toronto baseball and concert place, its huge) and took a picture of the sign in that row... 223!
I'll be adding more art, i have tons


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Jul 13, 2003)

Keep photoshoping 

If you like, download some vector objects here
I know that drawing them is bored 

webs.sinectis.com.ar/arcucci/vectorclipart.pdf.sit

open the pdf file in Illustrator or just place it in Pghotoshop...
have fun...


----------



## Arden (Jul 13, 2003)

After 1 1/3 months of absence, Androo's back with more interesting images!

In Photoshop, select the shape drawing tool and go to the shape menu.  Under the little triangle, select "All" and click replace, then you'll have all of Photoshop's default shapes available at once.

However, when you find these limiting, go ahead and check out others online.  As Scott said, it gets boring and tedious creating your own shapes unless you're an illustrator, and in that case you'd probably have Illustrator or Freehand.


----------



## Androo (Jul 14, 2003)

scott_bernard, that's awesome thanks... i'll use it in a minute 
aaand i'll try out arden's thing. Yeah, i was about to be one of a few admins or something on a forum, and a mod for the site. But the website has been taking longer than the webmaster thinks, so i guess i am here for a while 

Check out the gallery section, i got some logos and stuff in there 
http://www.penguinn.com/pengu/index.html


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 14, 2003)

i made this image after finding a high quality image from gladiatior, it is pretty simple and not abstract art or anything but i still looks kinda cool, i think


----------



## xyle_one (Jul 14, 2003)

well. here are a few that were sitting on my server, collecting dust 
Image 01 

Image 02 

this next one is rather inappropriate, so if you would be offended by a blasphemous photoshop about a mac martyr, do not open Image 03. the image come about because a guy on some anti-mac forum was banned, his name was macman, and because of his banning, a bunch of us mac fanatics came together and swarmed the forum he was banned from. it was fun, and very immature 
Image 03


----------



## Arden (Jul 14, 2003)

Ironically (in regard to the last image), there are about 2 billion Christians in the world, like Windows users.  Mac users, on the other hand, are few in numbers, and we blend in, just like the Jews like me.

nb3004:  You should post that on You Can't Do That On Star Wars (if it existed, there used to be YCDTOST with Star Trek).


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 14, 2003)

> You should post that on You Can't Do That On Star Wars (if it existed, there used to be YCDTOST with Star Trek)



I actually also have a one with a Star Trek image only the lighting is not to good and im not really happy with it, lol, here it is.


----------



## eric halfabee (Jul 14, 2003)

As  in all good TV  shows, here's a couple I made earlier...


----------



## Arden (Jul 16, 2003)

nb:  You should make Kirk or someone getting sworn in...

Eric:  How lovely!  A picture of Androo and Dlloyd playing together.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm getting my fire extinguisher out for ya, Arden. 

Ok, here's another one from me.  It's Abe from Abe's Oddyssy.

1280 x 1024, 57K
I Dunno


----------



## Arden (Jul 16, 2003)

Why, because I'm so hot? 

That guy is really weird looking, but then again practically everything in that game is.


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 16, 2003)

this is an early render of a character i am working on for a summer class, if anyone has any suggetions or critiques feel free as it will help my grade later on


----------



## Trip (Jul 16, 2003)

lol, that's pretty cool nb3004! What's it being designed in?


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 17, 2003)

> lol, that's pretty cool nb3004! What's it being designed in?


Thanks
It's done in Cinema 4D for a 3D class where we have to make cartoons to be posted online later


----------



## Arden (Jul 17, 2003)

Yah, 3D Rasta Mahn like class of cartoons!


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 18, 2003)

Arden, you should start counting to 20 before you type a reply.


----------



## Browni (Jul 18, 2003)

Just found this place, some of you might have seen some of my work @ http://www.browni.ravoo.com/gallery But other wise, that is it. i have got a few things to show, starting with:

Socal Atrophy, is a band around were i live, they wanted a gothic look, this image is the front main page logo.

Thanks, i love some of this work 

Adam


----------



## Androo (Jul 22, 2003)

coool i like all that!
ooo guys, i'm going to be opening up a forum called ANDROO'S IMAGE CLUB!!!!
Sort of a take off on this thread lol. I might name it something else, since the name is quite plain.
I'll tell you when it is made.


----------



## Arden (Jul 23, 2003)

1, 2, 3... oh, screw you Darkshadow!

Nice pictures, Browni, esp. the smoking skulls.

Androo:  It's already *called* Androo's Image Club!  I hope you know/knew that.


----------



## Browni (Jul 23, 2003)

Ive just got my tablet, ( it was a prezzie from my brother) so i craked it open and ink poped up   I fired up photoshop to test this baby out!

4 hours 55 mins later i came up with this  


( i was wacthing a japainise cartoon show when i was doing this)

I mite do another version im not sure


----------



## Browni (Jul 23, 2003)

Ive just got my tablet, ( it was a prezzie from my brother) so i craked it open and ink poped up   I fired up photoshop to test this baby out!

4 hours 55 mins later i came up with this  


( i was wacthing a japainise cartoon show when i was doing this)

I mite do another version im not sure 

Adam

EDIT : Mods delate this post  clicked it 2 many times


----------



## Androo (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *
> Androo:  It's already called Androo's Image Club!  I hope you know/knew that. *



noonoononoononoono! i am going to host a MESSAGE BOARD called Androo's Image Club. My server just started working with php .


----------



## Arden (Jul 23, 2003)

That makes more sense.

Browni: Nice dragon!
Browni: Nice dragon!


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Jul 27, 2003)

my last artwork, done in photoshop, cinema 4d and illustrator...
after founding very cool tutorials at http://www.shiver7.com


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 27, 2003)

thats cool, how long did it take to render in cinema 4D?   -oh crap i have 12 renders due this week,


----------



## Arden (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes but what is due?  Remember, there is no deadline.

I had an idea for a picture I was going to do for this board, but I forgot.  Crapola!

Someone should take a G5, stick a bunch of yellow pipe cleaners into a bunch of the ventilhation holes, and take a picture...


----------



## Arden (Jul 27, 2003)

Okay, I remembered what I was going to make.  Better yet, I made itand here it is!


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 27, 2003)

haha, thats funny, the project i have to do is for school, sry about that, it has to be posted on the a website by tues.


----------



## Androo (Aug 22, 2003)

I am renewing all your memberships (lol since its a "club"). Everyone start posting pics again yay!

i have a few here:

*Reception*






*Fallen*





*Face of Shadow*


----------



## Androo (Aug 22, 2003)

I drew this using airbrush.


----------



## Arden (Aug 22, 2003)

Riiiight....


----------



## Androo (Aug 22, 2003)

ITS A STREET THAT I DREW!
how about this. Say either i dont understand, explain androo! or dont say anything. If you don't like it then great. You could be less rude about it.... like say I dont really like it androo, i think it needs improvement, or tell me HOW to improve it. But just saying Riiiiight gives me no information whatsoever.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *ITS A STREET THAT I DREW!*


Ah.  Now we can critique it.


----------



## Androo (Aug 24, 2003)

ummm... thanks?

yea sry if i was a bit harsh.... it actually took me a while to learn all that, and finally i make it, and i spend lots of time on it, and i post it and then.... you just sorta... turn it down, i felt like i wasted time, like i wasted valuable disk space


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Aug 24, 2003)

Andro: relax... do you whant an opinion? well, i think you have add complexity to your artwork... try this: select a theme, (for example the phowermac G5 ), now, select some pictures, and other stuff related. then take photoshop and combine all this stuff in a collage. when you have finished, make some remixes of this artwork... and, for example, make a wallpaper, or a website template, or just a pice of digital art...
this is what i do when whork with my mac 

Macs are the better machines to work with graphics... so push your blue-dalmatian and your brain to the limit!!!


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Aug 24, 2003)

btw... i've just made my own mac mug avatar in Cinema 4D last week when i was bored


----------



## Arden (Aug 24, 2003)

What did you have before?

Androo:  Read the thread that Hidden Gecko made about his work.  He didn't take criticism very well, but you can at least learn from his mistakes and try to make something cool.

If you want to learn new techniques in making something strictly using Photoshop, as in without opening or importing any other pictures, try making an unusual navigational bar, spear, plate, or whatever for a hypothetical website.  You may be amazed at what you can figure out how to make using simply the things built into Photoshop; I know I am.

Also, install all the filters you can find (but don't go out searching for them like a hungry dog).  If you run across one that sounds interesting, why notinstall it, test it, see if you like it.  I try to install any interesting filters I find on Mac Addict's The Disc's, though I don't use many of them (I hardly use many of the stock filters, even).  Every filter has a different purpose, and while you may never need to use it, it's good to have it available just in case.

Speaking of filters, has anyone ever heard of, used, or had the set called Chris's Filters?  I used to have these 25 filters, but I neglected to save them when I upgraded to PS7, and I miss some of them, especially the Hairy Noise filter.  Does anyone know where I can get these filters, either from you or from a website?


----------



## Androo (Aug 24, 2003)

umm i kno how to use photoshop, thanks though . I was trying something newww, called airbrush. Its copying something in real life, a pen that uses air to shoot out ink. But its in photoshop now, since version 1.
i have many filters , they are nice. I like to use textures and such, just look at my avatar (it uses textures ).

look at all my work here:
http://androo52.deviantart.com/
the reason why i made this thread was for me to post the stuff i made in photoshop, for everyone to critique it, and then post art which they have made


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 2, 2003)

this little image i made in Cinema 4D of a tie fighter flying out of the sun, the window needs a little work but it is a good start i think


----------



## Arden (Sep 2, 2003)

The window looks okay to me, it's the ship's body that needs work... it looks all lumpy and not like a ship's skin.  Besides that, nice job!


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 2, 2003)

i know i put that texture on it since i looked a little boring, ill prob go back to a reflective texture


----------



## Androo (Sep 2, 2003)

You did look boring i agree
im joking 
Its pretty cool.... i remember when starwars episode 1 came out, i was into it a lot. i still like star wars, probably because of its special effects, and the lightsabers.... not the storyline so much


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 5, 2003)

i made this it is a little hard to read i think but cool, this is in no way a real advertisement


----------



## Arden (Sep 6, 2003)

Heh, I hope it isn't a real ad, it's not legible enough.  But you said that.

Are they coming to your college or something?


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 7, 2003)

haha no, i wish they would that would be amazing.   Wolf Blitzer is coming to a nearby college but i dont think that will be as good


----------



## Arden (Sep 7, 2003)

Heh, listen to an awesome rock band or listen to a boring politician... I'd take the politician any day.

If he played heavy metal, that is!


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 8, 2003)

arden, that made no sense whatsoever.  You need to drink a little more coffee/soda/whatever keeps you awake at that hour.


----------



## Androo (Sep 14, 2003)

Arden, you confuse me.
wait no you dont..... STOP PUTTING WORDS IN MY MOUTH!


----------



## Trip (Sep 16, 2003)

Wrong thread.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 16, 2003)

pretty crappy and boring but the tie is cool, i used the history brush for most of it


----------



## Trip (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey, you should make the entire image Black and White and then just the tie has color. And even inrease the color on the tie! That'd be sweet!


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks i thought about doing that, i will after my hw


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 16, 2003)

that's better


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

Hehe.  It moveth and rippleth.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 19, 2003)

i have no idea why i made this, it is a crazy desktop or picture i guess that has wild colors and looks like what would play behind Hendrix or Floyd (...arden...) in a concert, enjoy


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

Heh, that's trippy.  How'd you make it?

On a side note: I doubt that would play behind Pink Floyd, because they usually have movies that correlate with the current song playing behind them.  What do I know, though, they might have something like that.

(And that finishes A Momentary Lapse of Reason.)

I made a CD cover yesterday for an imaginary CD called Intercontinental Divide because I wanted to mess around in Photoshop, and CD covers are easy to make.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 19, 2003)

i put added a lot of the noise filter to white so it was busy, then i took a selection of just maybe 5x5 pixels and blew it up to 1024x768, for the rest i just added various filters then to cap it off i used the liquify to make the bubble like things in it,  pretty easy


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

Yeah... just basic screwing around.

Another thing to try is setting the gradient tool to Difference, selecting a cool preset (or some interesting colors), and just adding all sorts of gradients all over the image.  They'll layer on top of each other and blend really well.  You can make some cool stuff like that.


----------



## Orbit (Sep 25, 2003)

hey i made this the other night


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

Nice.  Very nice.


----------



## Orbit (Sep 25, 2003)

thanks i have a few the same but with different text


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Oct 15, 2003)

those are for a little project i am working on, enjoy


----------



## Androo (Oct 15, 2003)

cool 
perhaps i should post something!?


----------



## Androo (Oct 15, 2003)

yep, look at it.


----------



## mseydel (Oct 16, 2003)

not really finished...but my layers are getting complicated.


----------



## Arden (Oct 17, 2003)

Nice, what do you have to add to it?


----------



## mseydel (Oct 18, 2003)

face looks too flat; hair needs more detail;
shirt looks strange, especially the collar; pants look like a muddy river. But I like the foreground hand...


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 24, 2003)

as you can probably tell from previous posts, i use this image as a test shot a lot


----------



## Arden (Oct 25, 2003)

Ack!!  Too yellow!!

Desaturate it and move the gray slider in the Levels box to the right a bit... that would look really cool!

How'd you make this effect?  It's neat, but it's far too bright with the whole yellowness.


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 25, 2003)

arden said:
			
		

> Ack!!  Too yellow!!
> 
> Desaturate it and move the gray slider in the Levels box to the right a bit... that would look really cool!
> 
> How'd you make this effect?  It's neat, but it's far too bright with the whole yellowness.



ive tried it with other colors and i personally like them all,  

its pretty easy, i just used a smart blur to flatten the textures then posterized the image and used select>color range to select and color each level of posterization.  It kinda reminds me of the iPod commercials a little, idk lol


----------

